# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  Windsurfcamps

## Gast

Kennt jemand ein Reiseunternehmen, die Surfcamps fr Jugendliche anbieten?? Damit meine ich nicht die typischen mit 3 Sterne Hotel und spieigen Tagesablauf. Sondern vielmehr ein Zeltcamp fr weniger Kohle und Lifestyle mit anderen Jugendlichen!!!!! Hab vergeblich gesucht!!!1Wenn einer mehr wei bitte zurckschreiben!!!!
Thx
Roger

----------


## Gast

hey, nach sowas such ich auch!

----------


## da_hui

ich wrd auch mit kommen! find ich ne coole aktion. vielleicht kann man ja sowas selbst organisieren !? oder gibts unternehmen die das machen?

----------


## Gast

hm, gibt doch sicher welche die sowas anbieten.....mal im INet suchen....

----------


## Gast

Sieh mal unter www.Windsurfing-Hamburg.de, die bieten so etwas auf Fehmarn Wulfener Hals an. Ist wohl echt super, so was man hrt. Die Schule und den Spot kann ich auch nur empfehlen. Echt nette Leute und hochkompetent.
Gruss Jochen

----------


## Gast

Hey yo..
da wr ich auch dabei...

----------


## Gast

hm des von den Hamburgern da hrt sich ja schon mal gar net schlecht an....

----------


## da_hui

werds mi rma anschaun. wie alt seit ihr hier eigentlich so? wenns fr jugendliche sein soll? ich bin 15...

----------


## Gast

ich bin 16...
und wie lang surft ihr so schon?

----------


## Gast

Bin 18 surfe seit 3 Jahren aber immer nur in den Sommerferien!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Gast

so was fnd ich auch cool,problem ist nur,seid ihr alle aus dem gliechen bundesland?weil sonst is ja mit ferien bissle problem... gibts da nich au irgendwas mehr im sden?bin brigens 17 und surf so durchschnitt, ne duckjibe kann ich shcon aber mehr nich!
jan

----------


## Gast

Naja ich dachte eigentlich es geht mehr um den Spass an der sache weniger wer besser oder schlechter ist!!! Also ich komm aus Nrw! Wre natrlich besser wenn es sowas in Spanien oder Italien geben wrde!!

----------


## Gast

klar aber nich dass da welche mit spocks.. rumheizen ,des is ja au scheie,wenns niveau ganz anders is...
jan

----------


## Gast

Hmm...also ich htt auch groen bock auf sowas gechilltes, tagsber surfen, abends party
bin 14 :D

----------


## Gast

Servus zusammen!!!
Kommt natrlich drauf an, wie ihr fahrt.
Fehmarn ist vielleicht ganz gut mit wind etc. , aber richtig urlaub?
Schaut mal auf www.jugendreisen.com , und fahrt nach Estartit.
Da ist den ganzen tag surfen, jedoch auf eher so einsteiger bis mittel niveau, so dass der mit den spocks nicht so viel bzw. nix lernt.
Abends ist immer ganz korrekt party, ein echt geiler und chilliger strandurlaub.
mit bundeslndern is auch net so des thema, fahren busse von berall.
War letztes jahr da, und lustig wars auf alle flle.
Viel Spass, 
   Luschi

----------


## Gast

schaut mal bei  ski&surf vorbei. oder surfshop laupheim

----------

